# Adopt female or male?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Recently we lost our beloved female, Phoebe who was a special needs pigeon after her third surgery. We we still have a female, Fiona, who just laid her third set of eggs and is sitting on them. She never met Phoebe because Phoebe had to be separate in another part of the house due to reproductive problems. We would like to adopt another pigeon and have located some pigeons at shelters but am perplexed regarding whether to rescue another female or male. A male would encourage Fiona to reproduce and we are terrified of egg binding. But it has been pointed out to us that Fiona likely would lay eggs if paired with a female too. She already lays eggs for her nonpigeon people! That would mean twice the risk of egg binding with two females. How do you know if two birds will get along? The nearest shelters with pigeons needing homes are two to five hours away. And once we adopted one it would be physically and emotionally hard on us and on the pigeon to return it. Would a pair of pigeons be happier than a single pigeon? Would they be less friendly and tame? We want Fiona to stay happy and healthy and miss Phoebe terribly but are puzzled. Pigeons are so social and driven to reproduce. We could swap out fertile with fake eggs although my significant other thinks that is cruel. I wouldn't mind swapping out fertile eggs and don't want to breed as there are already pigeons needing homes, too many pigeons. We just TNR five feral cats in our backyard due to cat overpopulation. Any suggestions re single vs paired birds and what sex to get if we rescue another pigeon? Finally, we don't want to break up a pair of pigeons if we adopt from a shelter. Besides just observing briefly when at a shelter and asking staff, who often don't care, is there a way to not do that? Obviously we obsess a lot but we want to do the right thing. Thanks.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry to hear about phoebe 
many say that most of the living thing on this planet are of social livings (like to communicate with others of the same or other kind). and i think a male would be better if you are planing to increase the population of your birds and if population is not an issue. to redound the chance of egg binding give calcium or see this link for more information (http://beautyofbirds.com/eggbinding.html). to me a male will be better to watch a totally new world to see, the relation of parent and children is totally wonderful to watch and pair is much better to me then a lone bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. Will make sure Fiona has enough calcium. We don't want to breed or increase our population of birds which is why we don't know whether to get a male, and substitute with fake eggs, or get another female. Would prefer a young nonreleasable rescued feral.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think a pigeon is happier with another pigeon around. Sometimes they are not as people friendly if they find a pigeon mate, but sometimes they are. All depends on the bird. I have some that remain very friendly to people, but a few that once they take up with another pigeon, they are not so friendly anymore. Then too, it depends on their mate. If they pair up with an unfriendly mate, that seems to often rub off, but not always.
2 females will usually get along. But getting another female, you are taking chances of the problems that come with females, like the reproductive problems. With a male, you aren't taking that chance. Your bird you have now is going to lay anyway, male or female. It's also pretty hard for them to tell what gender it is, unless breaking up a pair. So it isn't certain what you are getting. As long as your Fiona is a female, then any bird you pick should work. Why not look at some and pick one that you like? Pick one you get a good feeling about.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Thanks. Will make sure Fiona has enough calcium. We don't want to breed or increase our population of birds which is why we don't know whether to get a male, and substitute with fake eggs, or get another female. Would prefer a young nonreleasable rescued feral.


What breed is your Fione?
Dave


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it should be a male, although they get along with anyone and lay anyway but if you have a choice you should go for a male, that is more natural. Pairing up females is quite unnatural but when they have no choice and they are alone they go for it. We should think for more natural way for Fiona and I am sure she will like it more.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Crazy Pete said:


> What breed is your Fione?
> Dave


She is a feral as I know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless you are breaking up a pair, if you are getting a bird at a shelter, they aren't going to know for sure if it's male or female. I would rather get a male, if I could choose the gender.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe was a blue checked feral. Fiona is probably a feral homing pigeon, a grizzled strawberry red bar, but she was a shelter rescue so don't know for sure if she was a feral. She was really unfriendly for several months, as was Phoebe, but now is our best friend. She is currently sitting on her two nonfertile eggs. Her photo was posted under "what kind of pigeon," November 19, 2014. If you cant find the pictures searching under that post name, it comes up if you search for Fiona. Photos are also under "white and brown pigeon still needs a home" as I posted several photos while she was at the shelter before we adopted her. Phoebes photos sadly are under "Growths beside beak" from last September while she was molting. Am not sure how to send them again with the iPad.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought I always knew Phoebe and Fiona both are females and feral. 
If you don't mind, can you pls post pics of both. Would love to see them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Unless you are breaking up a pair, if you are getting a bird at a shelter, they aren't going to know for sure if it's male or female. I would rather get a male, if I could choose the gender.


Agree to agree


----------

